# study in canada



## sidhant (Aug 18, 2010)

hi....my name is sidhant and i have completed my btech in elec and comm with an agg. of 67% from india and i want to continue my study in canada.....can anyone guide me on tht?....also i have visited many consultants and they suggested mostly pg diploma courses....i want to knw if i can get an adm in any univ for masters in canada or do i have to opt for diploma only....and if possible can anyone suggest some good college and courses available...my ielts score is 7.5...


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

sidhant said:


> hi....my name is sidhant and i have completed my btech in elec and comm with an agg. of 67% from india and i want to continue my study in canada.....can anyone guide me on tht?....also i have visited many consultants and they suggested mostly pg diploma courses....i want to knw if i can get an adm in any univ for masters in canada or do i have to opt for diploma only....and if possible can anyone suggest some good college and courses available...my ielts score is 7.5...


Hello,

Here is a small list:

- University of Toronto
- Ryerson University
- York University
- McGill University
- Univeristy of British Columbia
- University of Alberta

They all have websites. All you need to do is google them.

There are hundreds of options. You need to determine price/location/course scope. 

Cheers


----------



## DianaCanada (May 1, 2010)

Does your btech in elec and comm qualifies for a Masters in India.
If the answer is yes, then may qualify for a masters porogram in Canada.

If you want to come to Canada to study you have to be financially convered and have ties to your country of origin. You have to factor this into your selection.


----------



## sidhant (Aug 18, 2010)

hi.....thanx fr the reply....i've heard of these univ....bt is it mandatory to give gre to apply fr univ.....or is ielts enuf?.....also if i start nw can i get adm in jan session?







scharlack said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here is a small list:
> 
> ...


----------



## sidhant (Aug 18, 2010)

yes it does....i jst wanted to knw if gre is mandatory for applying fr masters in univ...





DianaCanada said:


> Does your btech in elec and comm qualifies for a Masters in India.
> If the answer is yes, then may qualify for a masters porogram in Canada.
> 
> If you want to come to Canada to study you have to be financially convered and have ties to your country of origin. You have to factor this into your selection.


----------



## cyankahn (Jul 7, 2010)

*GRe not mandatory*



sidhant said:


> yes it does....i jst wanted to knw if gre is mandatory for applying fr masters in univ...


GRe is not mandatory in every university and depends on the needs of a particular department. I would ,however, advise you to go for it as a good score will increase your chance of funding and will also allow you to apply to greater number of universities.
Best of Luck.


----------



## sidhant (Aug 18, 2010)

bt i m planning for jan session....if i apply now without gre is it possible for me to get adm there in time?...






cyankahn said:


> GRe is not mandatory in every university and depends on the needs of a particular department. I would ,however, advise you to go for it as a good score will increase your chance of funding and will also allow you to apply to greater number of universities.
> Best of Luck.


----------



## sidhant (Aug 18, 2010)

can you guide me about some good community college for pg diploma in canada as i am planning to go for pg diploma first and then apply for a university.








sidhant said:


> bt i m planning for jan session....if i apply now without gre is it possible for me to get adm there in time?...


----------



## pk123 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi, 

I recently moved to Toronto Canada and am looking for some courses to compliment my portfolio and help me get a job. I an MBA from India. 

Can anyone suggest colleges I can look into. 

Thanks


----------



## firasa (May 22, 2013)

*recommend*



scharlack said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here is a small list:
> 
> ...


HI , 

can you recommend me where is the best place to get a master degree in Travel and tourism , i am looking for a reasonable price college ,\

thanks 

Firas


----------

